# Absage der Stippermesse.



## Riesenangler (6. November 2021)

Hi Leute. Wie ich ebend bei FB mit großen Entsetzen lesen musse, haben Susanne und Heinz die Stippermesse nicht nur für das kommende Jahr abgesagt, sondern soeben bekannt gegeben, das Sie überhaupt keine Stippermesse in Bremen organisieren werden. Ich war ja selbst im letzten Jahr das erste und nach dem letzten Stand das letzte mal da. Ich war begeistert und bin jetzt echt traurig.


----------



## yukonjack (6. November 2021)

Ja schade, war für mich so quasi umme Ecke. War so ca.7-8mal dort, im letzten Jahr mit Bratwurst und Andal und Kochtopf und Minimax und Kuttenkarl und Riesenangler und und und.........Vielen Dank an Susanne und Heinz.


----------



## Floma (6. November 2021)

Auf der Homepage hab ich noch gelesen, dass 2023 wieder stattfindet. Verstehe aber jeden, der dem Messebereich den Rücken kehrt.

Messen haben total von Massen, mitendrin, lockerem Miteinander, kurzen Nächten etc. gelebt. Man konnte ja alleine 3 Tage auf irgendeine Fachmesse fahren und hatte am ersten Abend direkt seine Gang zusammen.

Entzerrte Messen mit Abstand zwischen den Besuchern wären das schlimmste gewesen. So eine Messe hätte zum letzten mal statt gefunden. Heute müsste man genau dieses Bild erzwingen und hat dafür erhebliche Mehrkosten, selbstverständlich bei weniger zugelassenen Besuchern. Das da nun kaum jemand noch etwas riskiert, ist nachvollziehbar. Letztes Jahr hat die Gastronomie wie viele andere auch über den Sommer mächtig für den Winter investiert (vom  Desinfektionsständer hin zur Lüftungsanlage) und war am Ende der angeschmierte. In einzelnen Bundesländern gibt es die Option 2G-Messe im alten Stil, in Bremen meines Wissens nach aber nicht. Drauf verlassen, dass das in den anderen Bundesländern in 2-3 Monaten noch gilt, oder eine 3G-Messe überhaupt noch mit 50% Auslastung stattfinden darf, würde ich mich nicht, und das scheinen mir die potenziellen Veranstalter auch nicht zu machen.


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2021)

Schade!

Susanne und Heinz:
Danke


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. November 2021)

Im neusten Angelnewsletter des Blinkers steht etwas anderes drin. Da schreiben sie noch, das die Stippermesse am 5.Maerz 2023 in Halle 6 stattfindet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2021)

Anscheinend schlecht informiert die Konkurrenz.
Die sollten öfter im Anglerboard lesen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. November 2021)

Auch ein Newsletter hat seine Vorlaufzeit


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auch ein Newsletter hat seine Vorlaufzeit



Nixda!
Wer Anglerboard liest, weiß Bescheid!


----------



## rippi (8. November 2021)

Ich wollte dahin um mir eine stattliche Sitzkiepe zu holen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. November 2021)

hab mal nachgeschaut bei B........


Aktualisiert am 08.11.2021, 15:27 Uhr


*+++ Stippermesse 2022 wegen fehlender Planungssicherheit abgesagt +++*​*und etwas später steht*


Ein neuer Termin am 5. März 2023 in Halle 6 der Messe Bremen steht aber schon fest.

das sind doch zwei verschiedene Jahre oder steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2021)

Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Bei mir wird's nichts - ich muss/will Ringe wickeln und lackieren.   Die Arbeit will ja auch gemacht werden und dann muß man ja die Rute testen...  Bei mir wird es aufjeden fall was da meine Holde mit der Kleinen zur Schwiegermutti los is... Maden, Tauwürmer und Dosenmais sind startklar...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Riesenangler (8. November 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> hab mal nachgeschaut bei B........
> 
> 
> Aktualisiert am 08.11.2021, 15:27 Uhr
> ...


Da stehste leider etwa auf dem Schlauch. Susanne und Heinz wurden wohl massiv im Netz, ob ihrer Absage, die ich auch nicht sehr doll finde, beschimpft. Und daher haben sie sich wohl dazu entschlossen, jetzt überhaupt keine Stipperrmesse  mehr zu  organisieren. Ich hätte auch keine Lust dazu mir den Ar... aufzureißen, nur damit einige Prolls ihre Schnautze aufreißen und selber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (8. November 2021)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Susanne und Heinz wurden wohl massiv im Netz, ob ihrer Absage, die ich auch nicht sehr doll finde, beschimpft


das hatte ich nicht gelesen, dass ist natürlich unschön


Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch keine Lust dazu mir den Ar... aufzureißen, nur damit einige Prolls ihre Schnautze aufreißen und selber nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.


von Prolls gibt es leider zu viele .........  wer hätte schon Lust darauf, denke mal keiner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

hat sich etwas am aktuellen Stand geändert?

von wegen 05.03.2023 in Bremen, habe gerade ein Werbebildchen davon zugesendet bekommen ... alte Fehlinfo oder wahr?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht weiß Tricast oder Stippi68 mehr, im Messekalender 2023 steht sie nicht drin, Aber laut Facebook von gestern findet sie statt am 5.März 2023 in Bremen.


----------



## Slappy (15. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wird die Messe von jemand anderem weitergeführt


----------



## Tricast (15. Dezember 2022)

Die Messe soll stattfinden am ersten Sonntag im März, das ist unser Wissensstand. Aber wir haben auch noch nichts weiter gelesen oder gehört. Wir lassen uns auch überraschen und hoffen das Beste. Jedenfalls würden wir uns freuen, wenn wir alle wiedersehen würden.  

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tricast (15. Dezember 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wird die Messe von jemand anderem weitergeführt


Das ist richtig.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schade! Nicht die Tatsache, dass die Messe wohl doch stattfindet sondern die Örtlichkeit - Südschweden! 

Gibt es keine bayerischen Stipp-Enthusiasten, die so etwas organisieren könnten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Ej, Bremen ist wirklich gut , sogar besser als Hamburg, und erst recht als München oder Berlin!
Da kommt man mit dem Auto auch noch einigermaßen planbar rein und raus, und frische Luft gibt es dort. (außer es riecht alles nach Kaffee)

Bremen liegt nicht an der Nordsee oder Ostsee oder Atlantik ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auch Bajuwaren sollten heut' in der Lage sein, nicht alleine zu fahren, sondern eine Angler-Mifahrgemeinschaft zu bilden, dann wird es viel besser mit der Reiserei und die Zeit mit dem Schwätzen auch nicht lang.

Richtig blöde finde ich, dass da evtl. jemand Susanne und Heinz irgendwie rausgedrängt hätte , das hat ein Geschmäckle.
Das weiter zu diskutieren ist allerdings wohl eher weniger etwas fürs offene Forum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Gibt erstaunlich viele Angelmessen, sogar explizit zum friedeln thematisiert, gerade mit erstaunen gesehen. Die Bremer 05.03. ist aber nicht dabei.






						Messe Anglerbedarf Termine 2023/2024 | Angelmessen  | Messetermine Anglerbedarf im Messekalender bei Messen.de
					

Angelmessen mit Messebewertung und allen Informationen wie Öffnungszeiten, Eintrittspreise und weiteren Angaben kostenlos und ohne Login bei Messen.de.




					www.messen.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Richtig blöde finde ich, dass da evtl. jemand Susanne und Heinz irgendwie rausgedrängt hätte , das hat ein Geschmäckle.
> Das weiter zu diskutieren ist allerdings wohl eher weniger etwas fürs offene Forum.





Tricast schrieb:


> Heute waren unsere Nachfolger der Stippermesse bei der Messe Bremen und haben schon mal alles festgezurrt.
> ES soll alles so bleiben wie es war, Termin und Thema.
> Messe für den ambitionierten und modernen Friedfischer am ersten Sonntag im März.​
> Ick freue mir!
> ...


Det, du solltest den Ükel intensiver lesen


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Iss ja noch`n büsschen Zeit


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Det, du solltest den Ükel intensiver lesen


Irgendetwas war da im Hinterkopf ...

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Iss ja noch`n büsschen Zeit


Überhaupt nicht viel, wenn man organisieren muss und Ükel-Meeting usw.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht viel, wenn man organisieren muss und Ükel-Meeting usw.


Ich will die Messe nicht organisieren sondern hinfahren. Da reicht mir 1Tag vorher zu wissen ob die stattfindet oder nicht.


----------



## Breamhunter (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich will die Messe nicht organisieren sondern hinfahren. Da reicht mir 1Tag vorher zu wissen ob die stattfindet oder nicht.


Dito


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Die eigene Teilnahme und evtl. anderer Mitfahrer und Anschlussbesuche und wer ist wann da  usw. etc. etc. organisieren ...


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich will die Messe nicht organisieren sondern hinfahren. Da reicht mir 1Tag vorher zu wissen ob die stattfindet oder nicht.


Ist eben auch die Frage wie weit die Anreise bzw Zeitaufwand ist.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Es sind doch noch gut 2,5 Monate bis zum geplanten Termin. Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, in dieser Zeit organisiere ich meinen Geburtstag, meine goldene Hochzeit und meine Beerdigung. Da sollte ein kurzer Schwenk nach Bremen nicht so viel Vorbereitungszeit erfordern. Wenn man natürlich mit nem Lastenrad anreist, zwischendurch noch Freunde besuchen und die Erbtante umbringen will, ja, dann bedarf es einen gewissen Vorlauf.


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> und die Erbtante umbringen will


Yukon, Du bist ein Goldstück, fast schon wieder vergessen. Müsste mich auch langsam mal drum kümmern  

Aber ja, wenn schön viele Ükels und Boardies zur Stippermesse 23 kommen, mach ich mich vllt. Auch auf den weiten Weg nach Bremen. Als wir uns das letzte Mal da dort trafen, wars ein tolles Erlebnis mit Plausch und Fachsimpeleien.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Yukon, Du bist ein Goldstück, fast schon wieder vergessen. Müsste mich auch langsam mal drum kümmern
> 
> Aber ja, wenn schön viele Ükels und Boardies zur Stippermesse 23 kommen, mach ich mich vllt. Auch auf den weiten Weg nach Bremen. Als wir uns das letzte Mal da dort trafen, wars ein tolles Erlebnis mit Plausch und Fachsimpeleien.


Ja, leider reichte es bei uns beiden nur zu einem kurzen "Hallo". Du kamst glaub ich etwas später und hast dich angeregt mit Kochtopf? unterhalten. Ich war mit einer kleinen Gruppe da und musste dann zeitig los. Ich hoffe das klappt dann im März.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Bremen mmmhh, quasi meine zweite Angelheimat geworden. Sagtet ihr Stripper(innen) messe?


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sagtet ihr Stripper(innen) messe?


Ja, da bin ich auch drauf reingefallen. Glaub mit, bei der überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Aussteller und Besucher ist man erleichtert, daß keine Gefahr des Entblößens besteht.

Mir ist vom letzten Mal besonders der Stand von Rive, Hardcore Fishing mit ihren göttlichen Ruten (zu beiden hat mich Heinz gelenkt) und meinen lieben Korumkumpels positiv in Erinnerung. Beim Guru-Stand wurde ich weggescheucht, weil ich zu arm aussah.

Aber das beste war der Ükel-Tisch mit Kaffee und Bratwurst und lieben Freunden von nah und fern die alle seltsame Rollen und Ruten zur Begutachtung dabei hatten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich wär dabei auf der Messe !


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei auf der Messe !


Bringma Gyros Pita in Styroprokiste mit!


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Beim Guru-Stand wurde ich weggescheucht, weil ich zu arm aussah.


Ha, um das zu vermeiden, würde ich meinen anthrazitenen C&A-Anzug tragen, der funktioniert seit 20 Jahren tadellos und sieht aus, als wäre er richtig teuer (150+) gewesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Ihr meint, nicht im Billig-Freizeit-Aufzug oder Camping-Outfit, sondern im gebrezelt lackierten Messe-Outfit wie bei der Industrie aufrocken? 
Macht ja Sinn, wenn man blenden will, diese Anzüge wurden ja genau dafür erdacht und optimiert, möglichst viel Schein über das reale Sein.

Aber will ich dort Geschäftsabschlüsse tätigen?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gibt es keine bayerischen Stipp-Enthusiasten, die so etwas organisieren könnten?


Hallo,

kaum. Dies Art zu Angeln hatte bei uns kaum bis keine Anhänger. Ich persönlich kenne überhaupt keinen bayerischen Stipper und habe bei uns an den Gewässern auch noch nie einen gesehen. Ich habe da aber auch nie besonders darauf gemerkt. Vor drei Jahren führten mir das mal meine österreichischen Bekannten vor - wems gefällt -meine Welt ist das nicht  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ihr meint, nicht im Billig-Freizeit-Aufzug oder Camping-Outfit, sondern im gebrezelt lackierten Messe-Outfit wie bei der Industrie aufrocken?
> Macht ja Sinn, wenn man blenden will, diese Anzüge wurden ja genau dafür erdacht und optimiert, möglichst viel Schein über das reale Sein.
> 
> Aber will ich dort Geschäftsabschlüsse tätigen?



Nääää - wenn schon, dann Voll-Flecktarn inkl. Fremdenlegions-Gesichtsbemalung. Optional ein _ghillie suit_ mit regionalen Zweigen (man will ja nicht unangenehm durch Fremdgewächs hervorstechen) als Zusatz-Verzierung.

Geschäftsabschluss problemlos, denn einem _man with green face_ wird alles sofort freiwillig und gratis hinterhergeworfen. Da füllt sich der Kofferraum in nullkommanix. Anrücken, abräumen, abrücken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nääää - wenn schon, dann Voll-Flecktarn inkl. Fremdenlegions-Gesichtsbemalung. Optional ein _ghillie suit_ mit regionalen Zweigen (man will ja nicht unangenehm durch Fremdgewächs hervorstechen) als Zusatz-Verzierung.
> 
> Geschäftsabschluss problemlos, denn einem _man with green face_ wird alles sofort freiwillig und gratis hinterhergeworfen. Da füllt sich der Kofferraum in nullkommanix. Anrücken, abräumen, abrücken.


Funktioniert nur so richtig, wenn man in Menge und richtig zackig anrückt, sagen wir mal mindestens 10 Mann Infanteriegruppenstärke!

Da wäre ich dabei! 


Naturtarnung und Anmalen ist wiederum auch pfui wie Trainingsanzug, da outest du dich gleich als kleiner Penner im Außeneinsatz unterm Busch.
Muss eher so GSG9 mäßig rüberkommen ...

Waffen ist auch kein Problem, einfach ein schlichtes grünes Rutenfutteral im stabilen Militarylook um 90cm reicht schon, weiß ja keiner, was drinnen ist, paar Ruten reichen schon.
Ich werde damit sowas geschultert auch schon alleine immer scheel angeschaut.


----------



## RFF Ronald (16. Dezember 2022)

Für die ernsthaften Stipper mit dem entsprechenden Markenbewußtsein halten die ganzen Anbieter doch reichlich Kleidung und Accessories vor, damit man das auch nach außen zeigen kann. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts was es nicht gibt.
So ein normaler Anzug ist da dann doch eher stillos. Die ganzen Flecktarnsachen sind dann doch auch eher was für den Proll vom Forellenpuff.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Also den Papagallo-Aufzug mit Markenbewußtsein und Werbung lassen wir mal ganz schnell weg,
außer man ist ein solch armer Willy als Angestellter und muss das tragen und ertragen ... 

Es stimmt so nicht, die Specimenhunter brauchen effektiv richtige Tarnkleidung (professionelle Muster) wie die Sniper-Shooter, und das mit Stil und nicht aus der Altkleidertonne.
Vor allem, weil im überfüllten Land und Wasserrändern dauernd diese vielen divers angezogenen Fischscheuchen überall rumlaufen und lärmen und die Fische vergrämen und dauerhaft auf Menschabbilder und Erkennung schläuen. Und die Fische natürlich ausgedünnt sind, die wenigen oder viel zu wenigen großen sehr schlau geworden sind.

Stilfrage, es macht einen großen Unterschied, was man wo einkauft und zusammen stellt.
Oben urban-camou und unten sky-camou oder dazu das immer irgendwie dreckige BW-flecktarn sieht einfach schaisse aus,
und ist so auch unbedacht gemacht.
Eben wie die "Modern German Casper Army" mit planendem Tussivorstand ja insgesamt ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Dies Art zu Angeln hatte bei uns kaum bis keine Anhänger. Ich persönlich kenne überhaupt keinen bayerischen Stipper und habe bei uns an den Gewässern auch noch nie einen gesehen. Ich habe da aber auch nie besonders darauf gemerkt. Vor drei Jahren führten mir das mal meine österreichischen Bekannten vor - wems gefällt -meine Welt ist das nicht  .


Stimmt nach meiner Beobachtung, man ist da man sehr Sonderling mit ner langen Stange,.
Fast wie in USA und CN, wo es sowas praktisch nie gibt und die sogar anstaunen bei nur kurzer 4,7m Reiserute kommen.  

i.Bay kommen vor die Grundangler, als Feederer auf Brassen besonders in der Raubfischschonzeit, oder eben "richtig" mit Karpfen oder Wels (Camping).
Oder Spinner kommen mal vorbei.
Fische sehe ich bei anderen eigentlich fast NIE, was einige große entleerte Flüsse Donau Regen Naab betrifft.

Ich kenne aber auch noch nicht so richtig die guten wohl sehr gut versteckten Hotspots, das Wissen um gute fangbare Fische wird geheim gehalten.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe an unseren Vereinsgewässern tatsächlich noch NIE jemanden stippen sehen. Es gibt Spinnfischer und Karpfenangler und die überwiegende Masse angelt mit einer alten, blaumetallicfarbenen Balzer-Rute und Pose auf Küchenfisch. Sogar mit der Fliegenrute ist man ein Exot.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich werde damit sowas geschultert auch schon alleine immer scheel angeschaut.



Aber hallo. Wenn man mit geschultertem 160er-Rutenfutteral per Zug zum Angelladen in die Größer-Stadt fährt und durch diese latscht, fragen immer mindestens zwei Leute, ob da ein Gewehr drin ist.

Standard-Antwort: Nee, ein mobiler Raketenwerfer. Der rockt richtig.

Wundere mich wirklich schon, dass ich da noch nie von Cops "waffenkontrolliert" wurde - obwohl ich mitten in der Stadt niemals einen Ghillie Suit trage


----------



## Mikesch (16. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe an unseren Vereinsgewässern tatsächlich noch NIE jemanden stippen sehen. ...


Ich erst einmal, war aber ein aus "Südschweden" zugezogenes Vereinsmitglied. Dafür aber war die 10/11 m - Rute erste Sahne.
Bei mir im Keller fristet eine alte 6m-Stippe (Erbstück aus Brandenburg) ihr Dasein, mit der habe ich am Sacrow-Paretzer-Kanal gestippt.

Die Örtlichkeit der Stippermesse ist aber wirklich etwas abgelegen gelegen.   

Eine Tagesreise mit der Bahn (8h) oder dem Auto (9h).


----------



## Tricast (16. Dezember 2022)

Mikesch : Frag doch mal an ob Dich die Wiener nicht mitnehmen können. Die waren in den letzten Jahren immer in Bremen auf der Stippermesse.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Geschäftsabschluss problemlos, denn einem _man with green face_ wird alles sofort freiwillig und gratis hinterhergeworfen. Da füllt sich der Kofferraum in nullkommanix. Anrücken, abräumen, abrücken.



Getreu dem Motto der Grenadiere "Dran, Drauf, Drüber" es geht aber auch Gras, Grüner, Grennie, Gräbt, Gräßlich, Große, Gräben



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wundere mich wirklich schon, dass ich da noch nie von Cops "waffenkontrolliert" wurde - obwohl ich mitten in der Stadt niemals einen Ghillie Suit trage



Ich bin als 18jähriger mal mit dem Luftgewehr unter dem Arm auf dem Rad zum Kumpel gefahren (400m)
Abends klingelte dann die Polente und haben meine Ma gefragt "Besitzt ihr Sohn ein Gewehr?"
Naja den Sheriffs das Teil vorgeführt bisschen "BlaBla mach nicht wieder" und gut war.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe an unseren Vereinsgewässern tatsächlich noch NIE jemanden stippen sehen. Es gibt Spinnfischer und Karpfenangler und die überwiegende Masse angelt mit einer alten, blaumetallicfarbenen Balzer-Rute und Pose auf Küchenfisch. Sogar mit der Fliegenrute ist man ein Exot.



Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus mit einer Match oder Bolo wirst du auch schon angeschaut wie ein Alien 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Getreu dem Motto der Grenadiere "Dran, Drauf, Drüber" es geht aber auch Gras, Grüner, Grennie, Gräbt, Gräßlich, Große, Gräben


Trete nie auf einen grünen Stein, denn es könnte ein Grennie sein.
oder
ich bin kein Mensch, ich bin kein Tier, ich bin ein Panzergrenadier.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2022)

Bei der letzten Messe, durfte ich noch unseren Andal die Hand schütteln. Wenn ich es irgendwie Finanziell einrichten kann,komme ich hin.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kaum. Dies Art zu Angeln hatte bei uns kaum bis keine Anhänger. Ich persönlich kenne überhaupt keinen bayerischen Stipper und habe bei uns an den Gewässern auch noch nie einen gesehen. Ich habe da aber auch nie besonders darauf gemerkt. Vor drei Jahren führten mir das mal meine österreichischen Bekannten vor - wems gefällt -meine Welt ist das nicht  .
> 
> ...


Das macht richtig Laune. Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben und man kann ja nach zwanzig Kilogramm aufhören.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nääää - wenn schon, dann Voll-Flecktarn inkl. Fremdenlegions-Gesichtsbemalung. Optional ein _ghillie suit_ mit regionalen Zweigen (man will ja nicht unangenehm durch Fremdgewächs hervorstechen) als Zusatz-Verzierung.
> 
> Geschäftsabschluss problemlos, denn einem _man with green face_ wird alles sofort freiwillig und gratis hinterhergeworfen. Da füllt sich der Kofferraum in nullkommanix. Anrücken, abräumen, abrücken.


Geht das auch im Schlachtevollornat? Also mit Spalter am Koppel, Stichschutzschürtze und Kettenhandschuh?


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2022)

RFF Ronald schrieb:


> Für die ernsthaften Stipper mit dem entsprechenden Markenbewußtsein halten die ganzen Anbieter doch reichlich Kleidung und Accessories vor, damit man das auch nach außen zeigen kann. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts was es nicht gibt.
> So ein normaler Anzug ist da dann doch eher stillos. Die ganzen Flecktarnsachen sind dann doch auch eher was für den Proll vom Forellenpuff.


Aber nur in Zwergengrößen. Für normale Leute wie mich gibt es da nichts an Klamotten. Also so 5-7xl.


----------



## RFF Ronald (6. Januar 2023)

Am 19.02.2023 gibt es ja auch noch die Feeder & Stippermesse in der Stadthalle in Unna.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Januar 2023)

RFF Ronald schrieb:


> Am 19.02.2023 gibt es ja auch noch die Feeder & Stippermesse in der Stadthalle in Unna.


Da muss ich dieses Jahr mal hin....ist ja umme ecke.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2023)

Ich war vor Jahren mal auf der Messe in Bremen. Boar war das Klasse - aber hab das mit nem Städtetrip verbunden - sonst macht die Strecke FFM-Bremen wenig Sinn.

Leider habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr so viel Zeit und daher wäre ich auch mal für ne Messe die in meiner Nähe ist. Aber da ist halt das Problem, dass m.M. Weissfischangeln außér Feedern und Method nicht mehr so gefragt ist. gefühlt gibt ein vielfaches an Waller-, Karpfen- und Raubfischmessen im Lande....


----------

